# Name your fictional crush/crushes and your type



## Lollapalooza (Nov 26, 2016)

My type's ISFP

_Magneto_ (X-Men movies), and yeah, Michael Fassbender as the actor (not that I have anything against Ian McKellen...)
_Faramir_ (LotR)
_Paul Varjak_ (Breakfast at Tiffany's)
_Ross Poldark_ (Poldark)
_Jerry Lewis_ (in all his 50's and 60's comedies), though Jerry Lewis is not fictional, but I mean his characters 

Quite different characters..


----------



## Mmmm (Jul 6, 2012)

I really enjoy "falling in love" with a good character, here are some of my favorites:

*Extroverts:
*








*Ross Poldark* (Poldark 2015-) EXTJ








*Rob Roy* (1995) EXTJ








*Quinn Abercromby *(Reign of Fire) EXTJ








*Richard *(Music Within) Ron Livingston in this movie, probably comes the closest to my real life ENFJ love, both in personality & in looks. 

*Introverts:
*








*Prince Albert* (The Young Victoria 2009) IXXJ








*Gregory Larkin *(The Mirror Has Two Faces) Possible INTJ?








*The Stranger* (Played by Gerard Butler in Dear Frankie 2004) IXTX

I seem to fall for the charismatic leaders, "knights in shining armor" types who take care of their lady, & it doesn't hurt when they take off their shirts. :wink:

I'm a female *INTJ*.


----------



## Mmmm (Jul 6, 2012)

I retract my crush on the character Ross Poldark. I just saw the ending to Season 2 & it's unforgivable. It's too close to real life, adultery is not something I could ever forgive. That is the ultimate betrayal of trust in a marriage along with a child conceived as consequence of the unfaithful act. What a sad reality is realized by such a decision. How quickly a person's reputation can be tarnished. Losing respect, dignity, & the admiration of those who once loved them. Okay, I feel better now after my rant.


----------



## easter (Dec 13, 2015)

INFP








All three of them


----------



## bridmaga (Dec 12, 2014)

Intj.

Jamie Fraser is my top favorite fictional character. He has a huge heart and will do anything for Claire! In the TV series the actor does this smirk and eye thing that make my knees weak.


----------



## lolalalah (Aug 1, 2015)

intj - Legolas of the Woodland Realm, Shang from Mulan, Dimitri from Anastasia, Gambit (Remy Lebeau), James 'Bucky' Buchanan Barnes, Batman in Batman Beyond, Dean Winchester, Jamie Fraser (and le comte St. Germain haha), Wolfgang Bogdanow, Noctis Lucis Caelum from FF xv, Michael Ross from Strays, Frank Castle (the Punisher), DCI John Luther, Joe Blake in the tv series, not the book Man in the high castle, Nick Wilde (the fox from Zootopia - he inspired this romantic idea of foxes and bunnies together<3)


----------



## lolalalah (Aug 1, 2015)

bridmaga said:


> Intj.
> 
> Jamie Fraser is my top favorite fictional character. He has a huge heart and will do anything for Claire! In the TV series the actor does this smirk and eye thing that make my knees weak.
> View attachment 633057


Sam Heughan does it too, in real life. I think he's shy, which makes him cute


----------



## Mmmm (Jul 6, 2012)

bridmaga said:


> Intj.
> 
> Jamie Fraser is my top favorite fictional character. He has a huge heart and will do anything for Claire! In the TV series the actor does this smirk and eye thing that make my knees weak.
> View attachment 633057


I loved the wedding day episode where he was explaining to Claire all that he did to prepare & that he would protect her. :blushed:


----------



## psyche (Jan 5, 2011)

Dallas Winston from The Outsiders... Exclusively the book version... I have nothing against Matt Dillon or any actor, I've just decided that Dallas is too perfect to be played by a human irl lol.

I'm INFP


----------



## Veroow (Apr 1, 2016)

Tenth Doctor, George Weasley, Tate Langdon, Pousé Washington, Cosima from Orphan Black, probably more 
I am an INFP.


----------



## swirlinglotus (Jan 19, 2017)

I'm an INFP 

- I liked Neville Longbottom when I was younger. Weird, I know but I thought his clumsiness was cute.
- Tengo from the book 1Q84
- Levin from Anna Karenina 
- Tommy from Never Let Me Go (he was great in the book but Andrew Garfield's interpretation of him made me like him much more)
- Colonel Brandon from Sense And Sensibility
- Kocoum from Pocahontas (I always thought he was misunderstood when I was a kid, especially after learning the true story of Pocahontas) Also Thomas from the same movie
- Frodo (I don't know if it was a crush on the character but I definitely had a crush on Elijah Wood)


Most of the characters that are coming to mind are characters I liked in my childhood and teen years. I can't think of many from recent years.


----------



## lolalalah (Aug 1, 2015)

I forgot Will Turner.


----------



## Sylarz (Sep 4, 2014)

Winifred Burkle, from the Angel series. Majorly.


----------



## hopefuldreamer (Jan 15, 2017)

Mr. Knightley from Emma
Patrick Jane from the Mentalist(who wouldn't crush on him though?)
Captain Jack Sparrow(again,who wouldn't crush on him?)
Flynn Rider from Tangled(yes,I'm aware that he's animated,no,I'm not crazy)
Declan O'Callaghan from Leap Year

I'm an INFJ


----------



## G.S. (Feb 19, 2017)

I don't fell like I'm being very original there but...
Darcy - Pride and Prejudice
Rochester - Jane Eyre
Remus Lupin - Harry Potter series

INFJ


----------



## tinyheart (Jun 17, 2016)

INFP

Crush on Zuko (Avatar: The Last Airbender)

I only allow myself one person at a time. :happy:


----------



## heymoon (Nov 26, 2016)

I'm an ISFP, I don't usually get a lot of fictional crushes honestly but... Nancy Wheeler from Stranger Things. I love her.


----------



## MyName (Oct 23, 2009)

Catwoman
Nora Charles from The Thin Man
Almost any Audrey Hepburn character, but specifically Princess Ann from Roman Holiday
Mrs. Robinson

You can click the little smiley face under my av to see me MBTI type so I'm not going to tell you. That is one of my biggest pet peeves on here.


----------



## sostenuto (Nov 28, 2014)

ISTJ.

The ones I can think of right now are:

Dr. James Wilson from House, M.D.
Ben Wyatt from Parks and Recreation

Hermione Granger from Harry Potter
Michaela Pratt from How to Get Away With Murder

I also remember having a ridiculous crush on Charlie from Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory.


----------



## WhereverIMayRoam (Jan 16, 2011)

Selene from Underworld

Sif from the Thor movies

Abbie Carmichael from Law and Order


----------

